# Swedish Open Contest 2008



## Kenneth (Apr 28, 2008)

We are now planning the Swedish Open Contest 2008. Last years competition was a great success where, I think Milan was the most winner overall closly followed by Matyas.

The venue we used the last two years is not avaliable (they changed their exebition and has not got room for extra events anymore). So now we are planning to use the venue of a club my brother is with in Rosersberg that is wery close to Stockholm international airport Arlanda. The date is set to 30-31 August.

Greatest thing is that the venue is probably available the whole weekend so there will be a lot of time for mad events like Magic OH and such =) And even better, people visiting from abroad can probably sleep at the venue 

More details will follow as soon as there are any...


----------



## Erik (Apr 28, 2008)

Interesting!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 28, 2008)

Erik said:


> Interesting!


I got the hint Erik, the answer: sure


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 28, 2008)

Sounds great fellows, we really LOOOVE to see you there (here).


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 28, 2008)

> people visiting from abroad can probably sleep at the venue


That would be a change that Erik likes. I think he is still recovering from "sleeping" at the Airport twice last year.

More details would be welcomed. I am thinking about some more sightseeing this year.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Apr 28, 2008)

Sounds interesting indeed.
I never been to Sweden before, and since I'm fond of blond women.


----------



## tim (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, i'm currently planning a bike trip to sweden during the summer. It would be awesome, if i can combine cubing and biking .


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 28, 2008)

TobiasDaneels said:


> Sounds interesting indeed.
> I never been to Sweden before, and since I'm fond of blond women.


 
Rotterdam is closer and there are plenty of blond women here. Come visit me sometime 



tim said:


> Wow, i'm currently planning a bike trip to sweden during the summer. It would be awesome, if i can combine cubing and biking .


 
And people call me crazy for DRIVING/FLYING everywhere. It would be so great to see you show up the night before the competition on your bike . I don't know if you use a journey system for multi-blind, but if you I do expect > 100 cubes from you in Sweden


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 28, 2008)

Bicykling? pedals? no engine? MTB or racer? I got a late 80's Peugeot racer with 18 gears that I ride like 3,000 km in a normal year.

Anyway, as soon as my brother can confirm the venue (I'm sure he will) the planning starts for real.

Anders who is officially the organizer of SOC gave this short list some moments ago:

Saturday - daytime we do official events and in the eavning we do unofficials (No inspection he already said) and at the Sunday we do the rest of the official events + price ceremony.

Tobias: If you come I promise blonds, everywhere 

More will follow after Anders and Rune is back from Barcelona, there Anders will add to his impressive "most contrys" and Rune will take back his "oldest solver" record (soon 80 years).


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 28, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> And people call me crazy for DRIVING/FLYING everywhere.



Thomas Kohn living in the south of Germany hitch-hiked to two of our Swedish competitions


----------



## Henrik (Apr 28, 2008)

I am looking forward to more details  then maybe some Danes will join me (if I even find the money to go )


----------



## tim (Apr 29, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Bicykling? pedals? no engine? MTB or racer? I got a late 80's Peugeot racer with 18 gears that I ride like 3,000 km in a normal year.



I own a racer, but i'll probably travel with my other bike (something between MTB and racer ).



AvGalen said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, i'm currently planning a bike trip to sweden during the summer. It would be awesome, if i can combine cubing and biking .
> ...



Yes, i use journeys, but i don't think i can create many journeys during the trip: tree, sign, tree, house, tree, field, tree, tree, tree, river, tree, field, ...


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 29, 2008)

Hmmm, I think I get the point, it's a loooooong journey, many images fits into it... many images, maybe enough images for a 50 cube multi


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Apr 29, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> TobiasDaneels said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds interesting indeed.
> ...



I'll take your word for that. This summer?


----------



## Kenneth (May 13, 2008)

First thing, the date is changed to 6-7 Sept. It was changed after three of our best cubers said they could not come the first weekend we planned, (KConny was one of them)

Anyway, here is the preliminary shedule for the weekend:

Saturday

09:00-09:30 Registration
09:30-10:15 Rubik's Clock
10:15-10:45 Rubik's Magic
10:15-10:45 Rubik's Master Magic
10:45-11:45 Megaminx
LUNCH
13:00-13:45 Square-1
13:45-14:30 Pyraminx
14:30-16:00 Rubik's Cube blindfolded
16:00-16:30 Rubik's Cube with feet
16:30-17:30 Rubik's Cube fewest moves
DINNER
19:00-20:00 Rubik's Cube without inspection
20:00-20:15 Rubik's Snake
20:15-21:00 Rubik's Cube three-in-a-row

Parallel event on Saturday morning: Rubik's Cube multiple blindfolded

Sunday

09:00-09:15 Registration
09:15-10:45 5x5x5 Cube, combined final
10:45-12:00 Rubik's Cube, first round
LUNCH
13:00-14:30 4x4x4 Cube, combined final
14:30-15:15 2x2x2 Cube
15:15-16:00 Rubik's Cube one-handed
16:00-16:30 Rubik's Cube, final
16:30-17:00 Prize Ceremony

Parallel event on Sunday morning: 4x4x4 Cube blindfolded

The venue is more or less confirmed and yes, it is OK to stay at the venue overnight 

Probably also the days fri-sat and sun-mon if you need a room for any of those nights. (I have not asked my brother about that but I'm sure, the place is always empty ecept for one eveing/moth when the club that owns the palce has their meetings, always on wednesdays so it must be OK).


----------



## anders (May 13, 2008)

Note that the suggested date and tentatively choice of events and schedule as given below were posted by me on the Svekub forum for discussion among Swedish cubers. Nothing is decided yet, not even the date. The competition will be announced with a preliminary time schedule in due time. 

/Anders





Kenneth said:


> First thing, the date is changed to 6-7 Sept. It was changed after three of our best cubers said they could not come the first weekend we planned, (KConny was one of them)
> 
> Anyway, here is the preliminary shedule for the weekend:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok, now most things are decided so I pick up this thread again =)

Free rooms for the weekend:

My brother says it is room for arond 10 persons to sleep at the venue and he got some more spaces to offer, his sofa, last time used by Edouard and Clement and his office used by three hungarians the last time.

So he can offer space for around 15 persons totaly. All you need to do to come is to register and get an air plane ticket to Arlanda airport (7 km away from the venue) 

Let me know if you need a space to sleep, else there are plenty of hotels arond the airport if you like it a little more comfortable.


----------



## Erik (Jun 12, 2008)

So, I'd really like to come, but it's probably going to be in the first week of school again after summer holidays..


----------



## joey (Jun 12, 2008)

I would definitely like to come, I think I might be able to get space with Daniel, but if not, I'd love to stay with a Kenneth Brother!


----------



## KConny (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't think this have been mentioned but there will be some prize money for the person who gets either the best single time or the best avg on 3x3. 1000SEK or about 100 euros for each.

joey: The only problem is that I don't live in Stockholm, so I'll also be needing a place to stay at. That will probably be at a friends house in Stockholm and I can't invite you to stay there aswell.


----------



## joey (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, I hope I might be lucky enough to stay with the Gustvasvavavavavvaon brother!


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 13, 2008)

Joey, as soon as you have register I will book a place for you


----------



## joey (Jun 13, 2008)

I registered yesterday? It hasn't shown up yet though.

Is Arlanda the same as Stockholm Airport?


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 13, 2008)

Aha, Gunnar have not updated the page yet so I did not see your register.

Hmm, not sure, it may be Skavsta airport, I must check that. (Skavsta is pretty far south of Stockholm and not the best choise Edit: here is a link to a map that shows how bad it is to choose Skavsta instead of Arlanda, it is 20 times more distant than Arlanda from the venue).

I update this soon...

Checked, it is ARN = Arlanda


----------



## joey (Jun 13, 2008)

I have just looked at a few flights, the cheapest was around 160GBP (200 EUR), which is pretty good.


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 13, 2008)

Joey, you are the first name in my booking list for sleeping places 

Here


----------



## joey (Jun 13, 2008)

wow thanks. I love cubers!

ps: we should converse privately also


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 13, 2008)

If you mean MSN then it not possible, the latest versions does not function on my old Win98 configuration 

But PM's works fine, I'm always willng to be helpful if you need cubing advices, algs e.t.c. Just drop me one if there is something. Or if you need information about the upcoming competition, then please write to me.

BTW, you are not the only person in the booking list anymore, Johan Holmedal and his wery supporting father will be staying with you. Johan is, if you do not know already, one of the fastest cubers in Sweden, capable of 14 second averages, you will have a lot of fun 

BTW,BTW, Joey, where in England are you, I'm asking because my brother is currently in London. If you are in the area and if you like I can PM you his phone number and you can give him a call for a cubing meetup. He is wery nice and I'm sure he will think it was fun if that happen to him at his staying. Like that?


----------



## joey (Jun 13, 2008)

Sounds good Kenneth. Yes, PM is good, or maybe e-mail to further discuss details.

I'm scared of Johan 

I live in Leeds, 200miles from London. So quite far-ish.


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 14, 2008)

Ah, OK, newer mind then 

I'm also afraid of Johan, and Gunnar is getting too, he has been Swedens #1 for a long while but now Johan is just a second behind =)


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2008)

I am not entirely sure I will be there. It depends a bit on other tournaments around that date and the price of the plain  tickets.

Can you write me down with a question mark?


----------



## Erik (Jun 14, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I am not entirely sure I will be there. It depends a bit on other tournaments around that date and the price of the plain  tickets.
> 
> Can you write me down with a question mark?



Copy that for me


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 14, 2008)

OK, I reserve places for you two.


----------



## Gunnar (Jun 16, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Ah, OK, newer mind then
> 
> I'm also afraid of Johan, and Gunnar is getting too, he has been Swedens #1 for a long while but now Johan is just a second behind =)



I can honestly say that for the first time in years I feel a little nervous about being dethroned as the best swedish cuber. 

But I can also tell that I'm getting closer and closer to a sub-13 average, thanks to my new cube. Johan will have to fight for the title.


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2008)

From next year, I might start competing for Sweden :O


----------



## Jh543 (Jun 16, 2008)

What do you average Joey?

// Johan


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2008)

15-16. But I'm a bit out of shape 

Look forward to meeting you at Tommy's house


----------



## Jh543 (Jun 16, 2008)

Okej, I average almost the same 14-15 (16 warmup averages 

I did a new average record today

----- JNetCube Best Average for Mon Jun 16 11:48:31 CEST 2008 -----

Average: 14.04

Fastest Time: 12.77
Slowest Time: 16.59
Standard Deviation: 00.46

Individual Times:
1) 13.81 U' B F' R' B2 F2 L F D' L' R2 D' B2 L2 B R' F' D2 F' L B L' B2 L U'
2) 14.30 L U2 R' L' U2 F R2 B2 R B' U R2 F' L2 F2 B L' R2 D' F D2 L' F2 U L
3) 13.55 D L F2 L' R' B2 R2 B' U D R2 B R2 L' B' L2 B' L F D U' F2 L2 D2 B2
4) 14.45 D U' F2 L' U F2 D F D2 L' F U2 R L2 U' R' B2 D2 F2 B' R' F2 R' F2 R
5) 13.33 D' B L2 U D' L2 D' L D' F D' R2 B2 F U R D R' B2 D2 U F2 D' F U
6) (12.77) U2 R2 B R2 B R' L2 U' L F' R F2 B' D L2 U2 B2 F U' L' R2 U' B2 R' F2
7) 13.86 R' F R2 D R F' U F2 U B' U R B L R' B2 R U2 B' F2 L B2 U B2 U
8) 13.67 U2 F' R2 U2 D' F2 B2 L B2 L' U L' D2 B2 U R' D R' L' F U2 L F' U R'
9) 14.33 B' U2 D B2 R2 F' R F B2 L' R' D2 B' L2 R2 D B L F L D' U' R' U' B2
10) 14.48 U F2 D U2 R2 D R2 D2 U2 B' F2 D' R L' B' D2 F D' B' D' L' D2 L D' B2
11) 14.67 L' B' F' D2 R2 F D' B' D U' F' B R2 B' F' L' B R L2 D L' B L2 D' L2
12) (16.59) D' R B' L' F2 B L R' U2 B' U L2 R2 B L' F' R' D' B' F' L B2 L U2 B2


----------



## hdskull (Jun 16, 2008)

wow, .46 standard deviation! that's pretty consistent.


----------



## Ton (Jul 20, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Ok, now most things are decided so I pick up this thread again =)
> 
> Free rooms for the weekend:
> 
> ...



Ok reserve a place for me ,this week I arrange how I go there


----------



## joey (Jul 20, 2008)

I was wondering how to get from Arlanda to your place to stay?


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Joey. It is no problem, we pick you up by car.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 23, 2008)

Ton said:


> Ok reserve a place for me ,this week I arrange how I go there



Wery nice Ton, I book a place for you


----------



## joey (Jul 23, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Hi Joey. It is no problem, we pick you up by car.



Woah, that is very kind of you. But we will all be arriving at different times..?


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 23, 2008)

Not a big deal, it's only 7 km between Arlanda and Rosersberg, we can do the ride more than once if needed.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 27, 2008)

OK, we are closing in on the date, Erik and Arnaud I assume you won't come because you have not registred yet? (Brussels the same weekend, much closer =)

Anybody else?, we still got some free sleeping places left if you like to come, it is "only" the cost of the travel...


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2008)

Ohh. Soon!! I am leaving today!


----------



## Henrik (Sep 4, 2008)

Ill be leaving tomorrow, 
I'm looking forward to two days of cubing with alot of great cubers.

Sweden here I come for the 3rd year in a row.


----------



## KConny (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll also be leaving tomorrow. My goal is to get on to my first podium.


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2008)

Leaving now! Aurevoir!


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 5, 2008)

Joey arrived late last night and stayed at my brothers place the first night. Today we will get the venue and most of the rest of the travellers will arrive today. so we will gather in the venue for a cube meeting tonight, a great oppurtunity to practice before the real contest starts tomorrow


----------



## Ton (Sep 5, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Ok reserve a place for me ,this week I arrange how I go there
> ...



Well I will be in Brussel so I do not need a place


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 6, 2008)

Ton: I know that already 

We had a little pre-comp comp tonight, here are the results:

Johan 15.28
Gunnar 15.42
Joey 16.76
Henrik 17.46
Kåre 18.98
Oliver 19.21
Simon 21.20
Mads 28.78
Tommy 31.27
Kenneth 31.98

I don't think anybody did his best times but we had fun 

EDIT: forgot, the times are averages 3(5)


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 6, 2008)

Today we did 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 in comp. but I heard they did it in Brussels too so I'm not sure if the WR's was done in Swden or in Brussels. Oliver did good on the 7x7 but I don't have the time

But I'm sure the WR 2x2x2 BLD was done here today because it was the first time in comp. Henrik did around 30 seconds (don't have the exact time for that either =)

And the oldest BLD solver is now a 59 year old Swede named Mats.


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 7, 2008)

Forgot:

Gunnar no inspection single: 15.0x = WR


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 7, 2008)

Oliver did 6:36.68 on 7x7. Joey won the 6x6 but the time was not much better than Olivers 7x time 6:xx.xx.

I got all the results exept 3x3x3 finals (Gunnar won the finals, sub 15 average) but only printed onto paper, If there is a result you want I can post it here.


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 11, 2008)

Now the unofficial results from SOC 2008 is up:

http://www.speedcubing.com/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=SwedishOpen2008


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2008)

Those are really fun! Olivér is quite a beast at 7x7x7, huh? And way to go Kenneth on snake!


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank's Mike. Before I started my Snake I did two warmups 4.0x and 4.2x-4.3x something. But when you know it counts it is much harder to do good


----------



## Gunnar (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi!

I don't know if anybody's interested, but I'm gonna share my winning solution for the fewest moves event. i thought the scramble was quite hard. At first I didn't find anything useful, but after some trail and error I found a way to build a triple xcross in 16 moves. After that I didn't find any way to finish it until it was 5 minutes left. Then I found a way to solve the last pair, giving the opportunity to solve the LL with two OLL algs, which cancelled out a few moves.

Scramble:
B2L2U'B2U'R2U'B2R2U2L2B'DF'D'R'U2R2BL2U'

Solution:
BR2F'L'B'FU'F2R2F2U'FDB2D'F'[f']R'U'RU'BU2B2RBR2UF'RB'R'FRBU2 (35 HTM)


----------



## joey (Sep 15, 2008)

The night before the competition I got my second LL skip ever. Again it was a 16.xx XD
Then, during the no inspection event, me and Oliver decided to race.
He got 19.6x I got 19.7x. So everyone started clapping becasue it was soo close! What was even crazier is the fact we had the same OLL and PLL! We don´t even start on the same colour  Mental. (It´s not 1/15552 probability, unless we had the same AUFs?)


----------



## KConny (Sep 16, 2008)

Joey: No, it's not. Just multiply the probability of the OLL with the PLL-case. And p^2 the result to see probablity of geting that LL twice in a row. 

For Oliver to get the same LL as you is p. But for you two to get the same LL it's p^2. Haha, is this correct? This works in my head, but when I wrote it it read strange. But it's the same as the classic coinflipingthingy.

(I might be totaly out riding a bike, as we say in Sweden)


----------

